# Lateral Acceleration Sensor Location 2001 TT



## rocketman17 (Nov 30, 2004)

I have a fault code of a lateral acceleration sensor, where would I find this sensor?


----------



## rocketman17 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Lateral Acceleration Sensor Location 2001 TT (rocketman17)*

Help


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

it is under your steering wheel or on the side of you glovebox(remove side dash panel)


----------



## rocketman17 (Nov 30, 2004)

The parts guy at the dealership showed me something under the rear suspension section. On the axle, are they quoting me the wrong part?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (rocketman17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocketman17* »_The parts guy at the dealership showed me something under the rear suspension section. On the axle, are they quoting me the wrong part?

thats probably the xenon auto leveling sensor.


----------



## rocketman17 (Nov 30, 2004)

The Part number is 1Jo-907-657-A, is this the lateral acceleration sensor? Which senses yaw change in the car, causing my ESP light to come on?


----------



## keg225 (Nov 4, 2008)

the yaw sensor is the one attached to the suspension.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

pm sent rocketman


----------



## rocketman17 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (sims159915)*

So are the Yaw sensor and the lateral acceloration sensor the same? My car showed up with a fault of "Lateral acceleration sensor".


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thre's one in the fron connected to the control arm & one in the rear to the tie rod.


----------



## rocketman17 (Nov 30, 2004)

How do I figure out what I need? How do I fix a lateral acceleration sensor issue?


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (02tt225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02tt225* »_Thre's one in the fron connected to the control arm & one in the rear to the tie rod.

wrong....you are talking about the headlight leveling sensors...completely different


----------

